# NY IATSE Local 1 & 4 Overhire Call lists for Non-Members



## atdemeo (Apr 9, 2013)

To my understanding, a lot of IATSE Unions have Overhire call lists for non members, which they use when in need of additional workers for when larger shows come into town. Do such call lists exist for the Local 1 in NYC and the Local 4 in Brooklyn & Queens? When I called the Local 1 directory, the secretary informed me of the replacement room at their offices, which you report to at 7:00 am for a chance of employment for the day. I am thinking more along the lines of a more specific call list for skilled electrics labor, or skilled audio labor in cases when additional hands are needed. Does any one have any more information on this? I imagine its a "you have to know someone' situation, but I figured I would put the question out there anyway. 

I am looking to gain some more potential work as a Lighting freelancer, and get some experience with the arena scale events, as a lot of my freelance work is smaller corporate style events. With the music festival / summer concert season starting to kick in, I imagine there must be a need here and there...

Thanks for your time!

-Andrew


----------



## SteveB (Apr 9, 2013)

That is indeed how Local One operates, via the office hiring hall. In theory it keeps it "fair".

The reality is if you work a couple of venues and are liked, then there's nothing keeping the crew chiefs at those venues from putting you on their own list, which they will go to first before calling the hall to see who's in the waiting room. I believe Local One also can fax the list of names available from whomever reports in at 7AM, and the crew chiefs can "jump the list" as it were and call specific people. 

I've no idea how Local 4 works (even though I know the BA and work in Brooklyn). They are a much smaller local then 1, with fewer spaces, Brooklyn Academy of Music has multiple spaces (also known as BAM), plus there's the new Barclays Center arena, which has been going like gangbusters since it opened in Sept. A result is that Local 4 has need of folks currently and may either send you to BAM or to Barclays. Local 4 also has 2 scene shops (Showman Fabricators and Stieglbauer) as well they provide stagehands to TV events at Kaufman Studios and JC Studios (if it's recorded to film at Kaufman it's under Local 52 jurisdiction) Local 4 does not make you wait all day for work at their business office.


----------



## Footer (Apr 9, 2013)

Just throwing this out there, I don't think I have ever successfully gotten an IA overhire call via calling the local. The only way onto those lists 90% of the time is knowing someone. I would suggest if your looking for experience, give Frost Lighting a call. They have one of the largest non-IA overhire pools in the city. They love people who are willing to work.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 9, 2013)

Out here in providence I've gotten two. Just got on their website, put in my info and when big things come through to the dunk I've gotten a call. So it depends on where you are.


Via tapatalk


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 9, 2013)

atdemeo said:


> To my understanding, a lot of IATSE Unions have Overhire call lists for non members, which they use when in need of additional workers for when larger shows come into town. Do such call lists exist for the Local 1 in NYC and the Local 4 in Brooklyn & Queens? When I called the Local 1 directory, the secretary informed me of the replacement room at their offices, which you report to at 7:00 am for a chance of employment for the day. I am thinking more along the lines of a more specific call list for skilled electrics labor, or skilled audio labor in cases when additional hands are needed. Does any one have any more information on this? I imagine its a "you have to know someone' situation, but I figured I would put the question out there anyway.
> 
> I am looking to gain some more potential work as a Lighting freelancer, and get some experience with the arena scale events, as a lot of my freelance work is smaller corporate style events. With the music festival / summer concert season starting to kick in, I imagine there must be a need here and there...
> 
> ...



>I imagine its a "you have to know someone" situation, but I figured I would put the question out there anyway. 

Yes, it is. Your best route into these jobs is to make the acquaintance of an NYC house electrician/carpenter/prop man--and demonstrate your usefulness and commitment. Find out their names. Visit them and explain your goals and skills (very gently). Show up at load-ins and let them know you are ready to work. Get coffee. They have the hiring power, and my observation is that the "replacement room" is far down on their list of options.

First and foremost, realize that New York is different than any other location in the USA. "If you can make it here, you can make it anywhere...."

Don't be too picky about the venue or the details of the work. Sign up for hard work that is unglamorous.

It will be hard.

You will have many disappointments, like waiting for hours and not getting hired.

But, the payoff can be huge, both financially and on the professional satisfaction scale.

Just my 2 cents...

ST


----------

